# Votre avis sur ma première app pour iPhone



## Jérémy.L (5 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je m'appelle Jérémy (avec un pseudo pareil on s'en serait douté, hein) et je suis âgé de 22 ans. Passionné par la musique et le web depuis le début de mon adolescence, je développe en HTML/CSS/PHP/SQL/JS/C/Objective-C.

L'app que je viens vous présenter aujourd'hui et qui me tient à coeur (puisque rassemblant mes deux passions) se nomme Bower.

Bower est un client YouTube spécialisé dans l'écoute de musique. "Music addict" depuis maintenant plusieurs années, j'ai toujours été à la recherche d'une application me permettant d'écouter de façon simple, ludique et gratuite la musique de YouTube.

Gratuit et sans inscription, Bower repose sur trois piliers : Recherche, Top et Historique et est disponible en Français et en Anglais.







Vous pouvez obtenir Bower pour votre iPhone gratuitement ici :
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/bower-free-music-youtube-edition/id875025913?mt=8

C'est ma première application iOS donc n'hésitez pas à critiquer ! 

Merci,

Jérémy


----------



## iphone5stiti (5 Juin 2014)

Salut ! &#128521;
Franchement ? C'est pas mal du tout j'aime bien, le concept est bien pensé et le logo de l'appli est super !! 
J'ai 17 ans et j'adore écouter de la musique ... Donc c'est parfait pour écouter les hits du moment ! 
Sinn tu l'as développer avec Xcode ? Tu es développeur chez Apple ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## reverie (6 Juin 2014)

pas mal app, j'ai envie d'essayer LOL


----------



## Jérémy.L (6 Juin 2014)

Merci à tous !

*@iphone5stiti: * Merci ! L'app a été développée avec Xcode et Oui j'ai souscrit au programme développeur d'Apple.

*@reverie :*  Merci !

N'hésitez pas à me dire si il y a des choses qui ne vous conviennent pas.

++


----------



## magicPDF (14 Juin 2014)

A quand la version pour Android ?

Envoyé via Tapatalk


----------



## Jérémy.L (16 Juin 2014)

Salut !

A vrai dire n'ayant pas de téléphone Android sous la main, ce ne sera pas dans l'immédiat... désolé. 

++


----------

